# the quest for wireless networking



## ymf331 (Dec 1, 2016)

hi. i'm working with a tp-link tl-wn722n usb dongle. the results of a web search don't give me much hope of getting it to work, but then i came across this:

http://man.openbsd.org/athn

i'd really appreciate if someone can walk me through this. can i feasibly make this openbsd driver work on freebsd?


----------



## ASX (Dec 1, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport



> *Chipsets I won't be working on*
> 
> USB chipsets, in particular the AR7010+AR9280, AR9271 or the AR9170 chipset
> although *if someone would like to work on these, I'll be happy to help them* with it


I'm not sure who "I" is, but surely is a FreeBSD developer, hopefully someone else on this forum will give you more info.


----------



## ymf331 (Dec 1, 2016)

i simply don't know much about stuff like hardware-software integration as it pertains to the kernel or how portable drivers are. i mostly just wanted to know if these are the droids i'm looking for, or if i'm chasing my tail.


----------



## shepper (Dec 1, 2016)

According to WikiDev, your dongle has an AR9002U chipset.  This Email Thread looks hopeful.


----------



## ymf331 (Dec 1, 2016)

it does, but i think the actual chip model is AR9271L. yes, i have seen the threads stating that there isn't a workable driver for it on freebsd. i'm pretty sure it's covered by the one i linked to in the original post, so i just wanted to know if i could make that work on freebsd.

also i think that driver works for the one mentioned in the link.

AR9287+AR7010 2GHz 2x2:2 USB 2.0


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 1, 2016)

Your on a quest for wireless but using a USB dongle? They have a very minimal range.  A poor choice for your wireless experience.

Your on the right path with Atheros modules but you need to focus on mPCIe modules like the AR9380.
If your on a desktop there are viable AR9280 solutions. Here is an example of a know working card. Supports AP mode.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331649961742

What is your platform? We can help you pick the right device with details.

The _I_ above is Adrian Chadd. The FreeBSD ath developer.
Despite that statement he actually did get the backend done for AR9271 driver but it is not finished.
http://adrianchadd.blogspot.com/2015/10/as-requested-progress-of-ar9170.html
http://adrianchadd.blogspot.com/2015/09/porting-wifi-driver-from-openbsd-ar9170.html


----------



## ymf331 (Dec 1, 2016)

i'm aware that i can buy a wireless card. i can also run an ethernet cable under the carpet. i'm specifically asking if an openbsd driver will work on my freebsd installation. product recommendations don't really have anything to do with that, but the second link seems to indicate "no."


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 1, 2016)

You will never get a word from me again.


----------



## ymf331 (Dec 1, 2016)

not trying to be a jerk. c'mon though, ebay links?


----------



## aragats (Dec 1, 2016)

OT:


Phishfry said:


> ...USB dongle? They have a very minimal range.


Agree, but those USB dongles can be easily converted into cantennas.
I have great experience following those instructions and calculations. I've soldered the actual antenna directly to the USB dongle's board, and then attached the board itself to the can. Then a USB extension cord can be used to connect it to a computer.


----------

